

Show HN: Temperor – A NoMVC Polymorphic JavaScript Framework - santrajan
https://github.com/geekskool/temperor

======
spotman
When you try the obligatory todo's example, at least in safari I get:

    
    
      Invalid template todo-input

~~~
santrajan
Fixed. Works on Chrome, Firefox, Safari, IE

